# Looking for a job as a deckhand this summer



## redfish0102

Hey guys! I am 18 years old and am looking for a job as a deckhand this summer. I was hoping to find work on a charter boat baiting hooks for people, cleaning fish, and whatever else needs to be done. I am an experienced fisherman, been fishin since I was 2. I am not afraid of getting dirty, in fact I'm the one who is always putting bait on the hooks and unhooking fish for people. I've also always cleaned my own catches. I am responsible and dependable. I'm also patient and good with people. I know I am young, but I know a thing or two about being out on the water and I'm always ready to learn something new. Fishing and boating are my life! I am looking for a job preferably in the Perdido Key/ Orange Beach area. Pay amount is not a big issue, I just want to get out and have fun. I would greatly appreciate it if you would give me a chance. Thank you very much for reading!

P.S. As a plus, I don't get sea sick! lol PM me if you're interested:thumbup:


----------



## GFish

Give her a chance, Captains!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

GFish said:


> Give her a chance, Captains!


Not sure if that's "his" girlfriend, or if it is a female posting it. Rare to see a female wanting work on a charter but I welcome the thought of more women becoming involved in this great past time of ours.


----------



## tjwareusmc

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Not sure if that's "his" girlfriend, or if it is a female posting it. Rare to see a female wanting work on a charter but I welcome the thought of more women becoming involved in this great past time of ours.


I guarantee you, if the picture is of the poster she's hired! Slayer, did you have a good spring break?


----------



## chicon monster

redfish0102 said:


> Hey guys! I am 18 years old and am looking for a job as a deckhand this summer. I was hoping to find work on a charter boat baiting hooks for people, cleaning fish, and whatever else needs to be done. I am an experienced fisherman, been fishin since I was 2. I am not afraid of getting dirty, in fact I'm the one who is always putting bait on the hooks and unhooking fish for people. I've also always cleaned my own catches. I am responsible and dependable. I'm also patient and good with people. I know I am young, but I know a thing or two about being out on the water and I'm always ready to learn something new. Fishing and boating are my life! I am looking for a job preferably in the Perdido Key/ Orange Beach area. Pay amount is not a big issue, I just want to get out and have fun. I would greatly appreciate it if you would give me a chance. Thank you very much for reading!
> 
> P.S. As a plus, I don't get sea sick! *lol *PM me if you're interested:thumbup:


 weel not that many guys say lol so I'm assuming its a girl.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

tjwareusmc said:


> I guarantee you, if the picture is of the poster she's hired! Slayer, did you have a good spring break?


I did man, only caught a few sheepies, but tore up the flounder and a couple of HUGE white trout.


----------



## tjwareusmc

Cool. 

And Chicon, I think most 18 year old guys do say lol by the way. I will admit that I even do it sometimes. These kids text so much that they have learned to say things like lol so people know they are saying something lightheartedly. We all know how hard it can be to know someone's mood or intent from a text or email.


----------



## chicon monster

tjwareusmc said:


> Cool.
> 
> And Chicon, I think most 18 year old guys do say lol by the way. I will admit that I even do it sometimes. These kids text so much that they have learned to say things like lol so people know they are saying something lightheartedly. We all know how hard it can be to know someone's mood or intent from a text or email.


I text alot and i just think Its pretty gay to say lol especially talking to other guys.


----------



## Realtor

I don't "say" lol very much, bit I do "type" lol pretty often.....


----------



## Aquahollic

It wouldn't surprise me if it were a female. My 14 year old daughter wants me to teach her how to rig ballyhoo so she can try and get a charter job when she's old enough.


----------



## chicon monster

Aquahollic said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if it were a female. My 14 year old daughter wants me to teach her how to rig ballyhoo so she can try and get a charter job when she's old enough.


There needs to be more girls interested in fishing, btw I like your signature.


----------



## redfish0102

I am a female and I'm dead serious about getting a deck hand job


----------



## redfish0102

if y'all dont believe me ask jdhkingfisher haha


----------



## redfish0102

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Not sure if that's "his" girlfriend, or if it is a female posting it. Rare to see a female wanting work on a charter but I welcome the thought of more women becoming involved in this great past time of ours.


Haha GFish is my brother


----------



## Burnt Drag

Perhaps I could get the best deal possible by hireing So al Slayer and redfish0102....Just sayin... LOL..


----------

